# Dianabol 30mg gyno



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

Dianabol 30mg / day (for a 5 week cycle), just past 4 days and i noticed nipples pain, do you think to start with nolvadex or proviron to avoid gyno?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

if its gyno then use nolvadex at 20mg ed until end of cycle


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

i think im gyno prone, i feel pain near my nipples from now, this is the 4th day of dbol. so do you advice me to start immediatly with nolva? what's difference between proviron?


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

energize17 said:


> if its gyno then use nolvadex at 20mg ed until end of cycle


x2 - 20mg/day


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

i used dbol at 30mg a day and on day 8 felt lump under right nipple as guys above outlined already i used 20mg nolva everyday for a week and lump disappeared


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> i used dbol at 30mg a day and on day 8 felt lump under right nipple as guys above outlined already i used 20mg nolva everyday for a week and lump disappeared


do you have stopped the cycle after 8 days and used only nolvadex or you have continued the dbol cycle with nolvadex?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

continue with the dbol and run nolvadex alongside at 20mg ed

run the nolva from today if you have it in a cuboard somewere

the longer you wait to run the nolva the more your gyno may develop


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

i had to stop taking dbol after 2 weeks as the sides of feeling **** and no appetite wasnt worth it for me but the nolva did clear the lump was virtually gone by the saturday after 5 days of nolva so the dbol was still in my system.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

PCT nolvadex for 4 week after the end of cycle right? Clomid too?


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

??


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Bashman said:


> It's E2 related, why are you guys recommending Nolva? It will only relieve symptoms, it would treat the cause, that being too much free circulating estrogen. Unless you treat the cause, prepared for a nice E2 rebound when the Nolva is out of your system. This will also cause upregulation of PR receptors on cycle, likely causing more problems.
> 
> The OP, like me, is probally sensitive to E2 sides. You need a A.I e.g Adex and a less potent A.I to taper off during PCT.
> 
> Using proviron on cycle right from the start would have been a smart idea.


however i stopped the cycle after 4 days (as soon as i heard nipples pain) currently i'm using novaldex from 1 day. what's your advice?


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Bashman said:


> If you have gone into PCT then fair enough use the Nolva but would not think you was shutdown. You still need to address E2.


what is E2?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

For me an AI will not touch Dbol gyno...but Nolva or Raloxifene does

methylestradiol is the culprit converted from the dbol


----------



## dbeecher328 (May 21, 2011)

I am taking proviron ED during the 6 week cycle and am having absolutley no negative side effects to the dbol, stuff works amazing.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Still have sore nipples (started last week only 4 days of dianabol 30mg/day), i started nolvadex 20mg/day since this tuesday, i increased to 40mg today.. however how many days nolva require to block extrogens?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

nolva doesnt block estrogen. it attatches to receptor stopping the negatives we associate with estrogen

an aromatise inhibitor blocks estrogen by attaching to the aromatise enzyme and stopping the conversion

so one allows conversion but stops the negatives at receptor and the other just stops conversion all together

20mg is sufficient to deal with the sides of dbol how many days have you been taking nolva for now?


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> nolva doesnt block estrogen. it attatches to receptor stopping the negatives we associate with estrogen
> 
> an aromatise inhibitor blocks estrogen by attaching to the aromatise enzyme and stopping the conversion
> 
> ...


i used dbol 30mg for 4 days ONLY, i'm taking nolva since this tuesday, so 4 days, today will be the 5.. do you think it will help me only nolvadex? (i used dbol only for 4 days at 30mg day)


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

4 days is a very short amount of time and yes if only dbol nolva will suffice.

you've got to remember dbol converts to a very potent estrogen (estradiol) so a small lump under the nipple will be a very common side effect.

is this your first cycle?

what is the problem you have just tender nipples or are they sore to touch is there a noticable lump underneath or just a tiny one you can feel?


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> 4 days is a very short amount of time and yes if only dbol nolva will suffice.
> 
> you've got to remember dbol converts to a very potent estrogen (estradiol) so a small lump under the nipple will be a very common side effect.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was my first cycle, Hopefully i stopped it after 4 days!!

Currently I don't feel anything bigger under my nipples, it seem something small, maybe i had already a small fat accumulation under my nipples first to start this cycle.

I feel only a pain on nipples in the major time of the day, but is not continuated.

If i touch my nipples o squeeze, i don't feel no pain.

When nipples are hard i dont see nothing of strange externally, when nipples are not hard, they seem a little puffy. Just a little.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

sounds to me what you've experienced has scared you off and forced you to stop.

if you stopped after 4 days and you continued taking nolva the sides should be completely gone as the half life is very short arond 3-4 hours. that would not even be enought to shut you down for that length of time.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> sounds to me what you've experienced has scared you off and forced you to stop.
> 
> if you stopped after 4 days and you continued taking nolva the sides should be completely gone as the half life is very short arond 3-4 hours. that would not even be enought to shut you down for that length of time.


so what do you advice me? to continue nolva 20mg for 1 more week?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

you must be super sensitive, take until sides are gone is the best advice people will give

but as you say you stopped after 4 days and have continued taking nolva for 5 days im confused as to why your sides have not completely gone imo.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> you must be super sensitive, take until sides are gone is the best advice people will give
> 
> but as you say you stopped after 4 days and have continued taking nolva for 5 days im confused as to why your sides have not completely gone imo.


I waited 3 days first to assume Nolva after i stopped Dbol, maybe this is the cause, it's not a fake nolva, it come from Pharmacy...


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

i'm on day 8 of nolva, i feel less soreness to nipples... i hope its working! but the nipples are still a bit puffy, is it normal?


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

nobody??


----------

